# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  17-18.12.2011 - тренировка по защите с Валерой Свищевым / Valeri Svistsev kaitsetrenn

## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Сообщаю, что в предстоящие выходные приезжает Валера и мы организует тренировки по защите.

Место проведения:
17.12.11 - суббота -  площадка ТSKK, Kiviaia tee 11
18.12.11 - воскресенье - площадка Canis, Betooni tn.

Начало, оба дня:
11:00

Желающие участвовать - пожалуйста регистрируйтесь в этой теме.
На сегодняшний день список следующий:

Суббота/Laup&#228;ev
Катя
Евгений
Юлия
Алена
Татьяна
Anna (Latvia)
Ene
...

Воскресенье/P&#252;hap&#228;ev
Катя
Юлия
Алена
Татьяна
...
__________________________________________________  _______________

Teatan, et sellel n&#228;dalavahetusel tuleb Tallinnasse Valeri. Seoses sellega korraldame kaitsetrenn, mis toimub:

Laup&#228;eval - TSKK platsil
P&#252;hap&#228;eval - Canis platsil

M&#245;lematel p&#228;evadel trenni algus 11:00.

osalemisest palun soovijaid informeerida siin. Registreerunud osalejate nimekiri n&#228;ete &#252;leval.

----------


## Tatjana

Упражнения с Пинк http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmxqR...csMf97-9gFCWeU
Упражнения с Прадой http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iR_YN...TkvvXtl4OHidnU

----------

